# Hexagonal Uroplatus Vivarium



## d-prime (Sep 29, 2008)

Although this is a dart frog forum, I have decided to document the construction of my upcoming Uroplatus vivarium on Dendroboard. 

This vivarium will be housing 1.1 Uroplatus Sikorae Sikorae, which are medium sized leaf tail geckos from Madagascar. Being an arboreal species, I decided to use an 18 x 20 x 24 hexagonal aquarium, which will contain a large buttress centerpiece. 

I purchased the tank for 45$ on Kijiji, but decided to scrap the custom made wood lid and had acrylic cut to size, which I then drilled to provide ventilation and avoid condensation on the glass. I then attached two handles, to facilitate the removal of the lid as well as 6 metal supports. 

Here are some pictures of my current progress:


----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

I would suggest Just abit More ventilation for them. Maby about a quarter of the lid screen. They like a bit of airflow.


----------



## d-prime (Sep 29, 2008)

Update: Buttress stump has been carved, sanded. Awaiting silicone and tree fern coating.


----------



## BethInAK (Jul 12, 2011)

i like the buttress just as it is!! Are you sure you want to tree fern fiber it?


----------



## kate801 (Jul 7, 2011)

Nice! I have Sikorae also. Excited to see how this turns out.


----------



## HaltIAmReptar (Sep 30, 2011)

That stump looks awesome cant wait to see how it looks with the tree fern.


----------



## jpstod (Sep 8, 2005)

looking good so far


----------



## d-prime (Sep 29, 2008)

The stump has been coated with silicone and then tree fern fiber and left outside to dry. Im looking into adding some lichens to give it a more organic look.
Pics to come.


----------



## crittercurt (Jul 8, 2009)

I love it when there is a centerpiece like the one you are making in the hex tanks. Just a thing to watch out for, I used plexiglass and drilled holes like you did in a bigger tank and as soon as the humidity and heat came up the plexi kept bending in the center opening up cracks on the sides big enough for the food to crawl out of. Just something to watch out for.

Curtis


----------



## d-prime (Sep 29, 2008)

crittercurt said:


> I love it when there is a centerpiece like the one you are making in the hex tanks. Just a thing to watch out for, I used plexiglass and drilled holes like you did in a bigger tank and as soon as the humidity and heat came up the plexi kept bending in the center opening up cracks on the sides big enough for the food to crawl out of. Just something to watch out for.
> 
> Curtis



One of the perks of having no background is that the crickets cannot escape since the stump is not in contact with any potential exits. I used the same brand of plexi as my dart frog viv, and that has held up for 2 years already.


----------



## d-prime (Sep 29, 2008)

Update: Stump has been planted, animals have been added to tank. Still planning on adding some bromeliads and orchids, as well as a more suitable light source.


----------



## Vinnner (Oct 1, 2010)

Awesome build! Love that stump, will look amazing when it gets taken over and covered.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

The vivarium looks great, but I really do not think it's suitable for housing Uroplatus sikorae long term. There's not enough ventilation, and not not any suitable perching locations for the geckos. They prefer smooth bark on limbs with a 2-6" diameter, placed vertically or nearly so, to roost on during the day. I've used cherry limbs with much success.

Put some darts in it!


----------



## TWA (Apr 3, 2011)

I really love how the stump turned out, will look great grown in


----------



## d-prime (Sep 29, 2008)

zBrinks said:


> The vivarium looks great, but I really do not think it's suitable for housing Uroplatus sikorae long term. There's not enough ventilation, and not not any suitable perching locations for the geckos. They prefer smooth bark on limbs with a 2-6" diameter, placed vertically or nearly so, to roost on during the day. I've used cherry limbs with much success.
> 
> Put some darts in it!


The ventilation concerns have been addressed. As for the stump, I have seen many exhibits both online and in person with similar textures being used. Here are some images where the Uroplatus can be found on a moss covered tree without the smooth textures of cherry wood


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Yes, they look nice when people pose them on moss for pictures, but that is not what they are adapted for. I think you will find that the geckos will spend most, if not all, of their time during the say asleep on the glass.


----------



## MollyAttack (Sep 24, 2011)

That's an absolutely amazing tank, however I also do not believe it is suitable for uroplatus. They need more branches (including one or two horizontal ones) to climb/perch on, not just one central stump. That tank will not be enriching enough for them.


----------



## myersboy6 (Aug 23, 2010)

amazing tank! What is that red vine looking plant!? Its got great color!


----------



## caspermadsen (Aug 26, 2012)

does anyone know the name of the red vine looking plant?


----------



## Giga (Mar 31, 2011)

+1 on that red vine I need to know what that is!


----------

